# Salma Hayek 6 Hot Scenes From After the Sunset



## glenna73 (16 Feb. 2009)

Salma Hayek 6 Hot Scenes From After the Sunset


Scene 1 - She Shows her Wonderful Clevage in White Top





Duration: 00.19 Min
File Size: 02.09 Mb


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/CF20XA4D/sh1.avi.html



Scene 2 - Collage of Hot Scenes including Kissing Topless





Duration: 00.19
File Size: 02.94 Mb


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/93JVYEB7/sh2.avi.html



Scene 3 - Runing in Black Bikini on Beach





Duration: 00.27 Min
File Size: 2.94 MB


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/VR94EO3Q/sh3.avi.html



Scene 4 - Looking Hot in White





Duration: 00.16 Min
File Size: 4.02 MB


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/AAJX8BOB/sh4.avi.html



Scene 5 - Hot kissing Scene in Bed Wearing a Robe and Bikini





Duration: 00.36 Min
File Size: 3.65 MB


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/50FADPWI/sh5.avi.html



Scene 6 - Salma Doin Yoga At Sunset





Duration: 00.31 Min
File Size: 2.49 MB


Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/3640GZNR/sh6.avi.html


----------

